# remake/ unmade movies



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

it started in another thread so i was curious, what movies would everyone like to see remade? or something that should be made?

id like to see clash of the titans remade, or jason and the argonauts.

the old salt spoke about the illyad, id also like to see the odysse. (i cant spell either of those right, sorry)


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
I'd like to see FRANK MILLERS Batman:A Dark Knight, be made... but unfortunately due to the new BATMAN BEGINS, that won't be possible... meh...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

they need to remake the spawn movie... that is such a great story, and im a super big fan. and that first movie was a total dissapointment.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> (comic nerd in the house)


That makes two of us


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dark Knight would be a great movie indeed. So would _The Killing Joke_!!! Man, I'd love to see that!
They're finally making a Watchmen movie, so that's good, and I saw a trailer in the theatre for X-Men 3.

I'd like a bigscreen Gilligan's Island movie a LOT.

I have a few other hobbies besides fish, and one of them is writing movies. I have 8 movies in the works, and so naturally I'd love to see any of them actually get made. They're pretty good, too, if I do say so myself.

Plan 9 from Outer Space is definitely a good candiate for a remake. ( or a sequel, plan 10 ) I've been working on the script for that very project, and so far it looks like it would be entirely watchable.

Sealab 2021--- now THAT would make a great movie. Remember the episode where they talked about a movie called "Tin Fins?" I was sorely disappointed when it didn't turn out to be an actual 2021 movie. 

Ah, man..I'd better stop right here, since the list is endless and I don't have all day.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

oh crap... im a HUGE spawn fan, i have almost the complete collection of the comics, im only missing about 40 out of 160. yes i have BOTH games too. and tons of the spawn toys. but no i hated the movie. i think it was cheezy, and they didnt use his cool arse cape enough.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> OMG U LIKE THE SPAWN MOVIE!?!?!?!?!? i have some of those comix!!! (comic nerd in the house) they made a video game too, ya know
> well I think war of the worlds should be redone AGAIN tom cruise sucked and the movie wasn't very thorough as to explaining what the heck was going on and how the aliens died. I only knew because I read the book a couple of years ago. that movie sucked


Baby_Baby ill make it easy, they arent immune to disease and disease made them sick. Id like to see a jurassic park 4 not much of a remake, but still is related


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> I think war of the worlds should be redone AGAIN tom cruise sucked and the movie wasn't very thorough as to explaining what the heck was going on and how the aliens died. I only knew because I read the book a couple of years ago. that movie sucked


I actually liked that movie, the only part that was a little cheesy is when they pulled him out of the alien where it turned out he put a grenade in it. 


I think a movie on T h o r e a u would be cool.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the only thing about war of the worlds that pissed me off is after they tripod comes up and starts zapping people, they show a guy holding a digital video camera, filming everything, (i thought all electronics were killed???) TERRIBLE PLOT WHOLE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hmm tough one, besides spawn... id have to say johnny the homocidal maniac. i also cant wait for x-3 im hoping jugernaut shows up, and the centinals, maybe apocolypse. they have to bring in some new stuff, those movies are easily the best comic book transfer to movies ever, i wish they would do that with spawn.


----------

